# Alternative zu Scenanalyzer ?



## akrite (1. Juli 2006)

Moin,
hat jemand ne Alternative zu Scenanalyzer, mit den Features von Scenanalyzer (capturen von seperaten Files je TimeCode) vielleicht sogar ein PlugIn für Adobe Premiere Pro 2 um Szenen automatisiert vom DV anhand des TimeCode capturen zu lassen?

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## chmee (1. Juli 2006)

Naja anhand des TC müsste es eigentlich mit einer Offline-Batch-Datei gehen.

Die Idee wäre, eine .pbl-Datei selbst zu schreiben, die ist inzwischen n bissel
komplexer als früher, aber es sollte gehen.

http://www.rz.uni-karlsruhe.de/~ea30/szj/download/tutorial/batchliste.pdf

Der Gedanke von Scenalyser ist ja nicht TC-Batching, sondern Datei-Pro-Scenechange.

mfg chmee


----------



## goela (4. Juli 2006)

Hi chmee, danke für den Link zu dem PDF Dokument. Jetzt weiss ich auch, warum ich bei mir immer so Probleme mit dem Batch-Capturing bei Premiere hatte!


----------

